# Guide on compiling Linux programs



## balanga (Jun 22, 2018)

Can anyone suggest a guide on compiling Linux programs on FreeBSD?
...especially what to do when Linux headers are missing on a FreeBSD installation..ie is there a pkg of Linux headers which can be installed for facilitating compilation?


----------

